# Game Thread ~ Toronto @ Chicago (10/23/2004)(Listen @ nba.com)



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/bulls/images/bulls_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Chicago Bulls Vs The Toronto Raptors <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>

<center>Chicago Bulls Starting Line Up





































<hr>

Toronto Raptors Starting Line up




































</center>

<hr>



</center></Font>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

It's Not Gon Be Aired On Raptors TV?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> It's Not Gon Be Aired On Raptors TV?


no not even the one hour game. which sucks  lol


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Dammit
Thats Wack.. I Wanna Watch The Game!


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I wonder if theres gonna be highlights at least on the sore


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Raptors TV sucks crap now. They don't even show Raptors games.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> *(Listen @ nba.com)*


Ours is the only game _not_ featuring live audio on NBA.com. We're SOL on this one.

Hopefully the Bulls board will keep us posted.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Ours is the only game _not_ featuring live audio on NBA.com. We're SOL on this one.
> ...


ya aint that something else? lol i listened to the last game and was hoping i could do the same for this one.. Guess not  lol


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

you can catch the game against the blazers on the raps tv at 10 or 11 - forgot what time.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Nuh.. It's Not That. Raptors TV is Ok, But They Shud Air Every Raptors Game Even If It's Preseason.

Now If I Wanna Watch The Highlights I Gotta Wait Like 30 Minutes Cuz Of NFL Sh!t


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You know you guys should be following the Houston v.s. Orlando game instead, that game is much more interesting than T.O. v.s. Chicago.... (I'm getting bored over there!!!)


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

That's What I'm Doin Yao Mania..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You know you guys should be following the Houston v.s. Orlando game instead, that game is much more interesting than T.O. v.s. Chicago.... (I'm getting bored over there!!!)


huh? it's pre season and the magic are winning by 20.. who cares either way? lol i rather watch the raps anyday over that ****


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto 18, Chicago 13

Vince Carter 7 Minutes 7 Points
Rafer Alston 7 Minutes 3 Points, 5 Assists


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

good start we rolling with our starters. I can't wait till the real season starts


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah
Man Raptors All The Way..

Toronto 20, Chicago 15


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

26-22 Raptors
End Of 1st Quarter


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto 29, Chicago 26

Rafer Alston 6 Points
Jalen Rose 6 Points
Vince Carter 7 Points


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto 32, Chicago 34

5:54 2nd Quarter


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

wow he's putting are starters back in the game.. that's different.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto 37, Chicago 37

Jalen Rose 9 Points


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

vince has 3 fouls and they have to send him back on the bench  lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

At least Vince is trying to play some defense


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto 44, Chicago 43

Rafer Alston 10 Points, 6 Assists


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto 46, Chicago 46
Rafer Alston 7 Assists
D.Marshall 8 Points


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

46 all at the half rafer with 10 pts 7 ast and 4 reb damn!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Points in the paint are just brutal.

26-6 last I checked.

But somehow the FTA are even.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

My Man Skip To My Lou Is Is Playin Nice..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> My Man Skip To My Lou Is Is Playin Nice..


ya and today you were saying how he should score more points.. lol


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

lOl Yeah.. He Properly Checked My Post


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

18 turnovers? damn that's too much.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

toronto takes the lead with an alley oop dunk by bosh assisted by alston make that 9 assists DAMN!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

alston working on a pre season triple double 10 pts 11 ast 6 reb NICE!

raps ahead 60-56


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

68-62 raps lemon  murray is getting hot!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

78-65 raps murray is taking over! we're using six guys off the bench 11 man rotation. it'll get smaller then that right? hope not


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

90-89 raps with 11 to go raps ball


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

raps win 91-89 let the celebration begin.... lol


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

What's with the raps allowing all these late comebacks?....I know its just pre-season and its because the subs are in....but when this happens in every game, you dont really have much faith in the backups.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Rafer Alston 11 Assists & 10 Points
Amazin..

Props To Raptors..Good Game! Now I Gotta Wait Like 1Hr To See The Highlights Of The Game lOl


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Antonio Davis will be forgotten on the Bulls bench this season. They are so deep with young players that need development and I don't think their coach will be too concerned about Davis' playing time.

Now he could think back how he would have done better by staying in TO. But of course I'd rather have Rose and Marshall than Davis.


----------



## syknys (Jun 25, 2004)

Any good highlights from the game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Congratulations guys, your gonna win the championship, you beat the Chicago Bulls !


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Free throw shooting was just awful for both teams. Could have easily been the difference between a win and a loss. That's 12 points we left on the court out of possible 29. Luckily for us Bulls left 14 points on the table on 28 attempts.

Rebounding numbers look GREAT. Look at Vince and Rafer go after the boards. That is exactly what we need.

Assist numbers look Great. 27 assists on 34 made baskets. Doesn't get much better than that. And 21-4 fast break points. Those are the easy buckets we need.

Points in the paint totally turned around in the second half. Went from 26-6 to 42-26 which means the 2nd half was about 20-16 for the Raps. Much better.

Bulls shot terrible. Hopefully our D was forcing bad shots.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

finally our first win vs a NBA team, i am loving rafer's stat line


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

The Great Twinkee.. Ok Dude !
syknys.. Nuh, They Didnt Air It On The Score Neither Sportsnet, When They Air 'Em Tomorrow Imma Capture 'Em And Post Them Here If U Guys Allow Videos In Here..


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 3, 2003)

i saw the highlights on the score last night really late. They only showed three highlights. A carter alleyoop, a carter dunk and a roger mason jr. shot late in the game. I was expecting more from the score.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

That alley-oop sure was nice though. Vince seems to be getting up as well as ever.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got Vince?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn, I Missed The Highlights..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Game Thread ~ Toronto @ Denver (10/26/2004)(NBA TV 9pm est)*

can't wait for the next game on tv


----------

